
Gifgif – A fun way to catalog the internet's emerging emotional vocabulary - pumainmotion
http://gifgif.media.mit.edu
======
tbirdz
What would be really interesting is if they implemented a system like the old
ESP game. For those unfamiliar, it was a collaborative game with strangers
over the internet. You and your stranger partner are both shown the same
digital image, and you have a textbox to enter tags for that image. There was
a limited time and the goal was to get to a point where both of you had
entered the same tag. Over time, as the database got trained, common tags such
as girl, man, bird, etc were blacklisted, and so you and your partner had to
come up with more informative tags to play the game.

Unfortunately, Google bought out the ESP game, and then after shut them down.

~~~
isTravis
Thanks for the idea! We've gotten a bunch of feedback asking about more
specific categorizations once the basic set of votes are saturated. This could
be a pretty fun way of getting at something like that. We'll keep it in mind
going forward!

------
sneak
They're shown at the wrong aspect ratio. What is this, linux video playback in
2003?

------
ogig
Done with Meteor! I recognize the uids in the urls, also "Meteor.release" at
the console.

Btw, loading a single gif url, like
[http://gifgif.media.mit.edu/gif/13AbwdfEHTvih2](http://gifgif.media.mit.edu/gif/13AbwdfEHTvih2)
is too slow. dev console shows "Cannot read property 'num_votes' from
undefined". You need to prepare the template code for receiving an empty
collection while the subs fill the data, i normally shortcut it as
Collection.findOne({id: foo}) && Collection.findOne({id:foo}).num_votes. to
prevent your error.

Also, some waitOn and loading templates on iron-router will make the overall
UX much better with few changes. specially on the results page that is empty
for a long time until content kicks in.

Regarding the site concept, its fun. I spent too much time there already. I
will show it to my eve game mates. At eve chats the text line to "emotional"
gif ratio is about 1:1. Good job.

------
overload119
Neat concept, I rather enjoy the website design. However when I'm looking for
reaction gif, I use the album I've bookmarked on IMGUR which is already hand
curated by Reddit.

[http://reactiongifsarchive.imgur.com/](http://reactiongifsarchive.imgur.com/)

------
stinky613
This could make for a twist on CAPTCHA. If you took pairs of gifs with huge
vote disparities you would effectively have a right answer and a wrong answer.

~~~
jjcm
You'd have extremely low entropy though. If I write an auto-signup script that
just selects one or the other randomly, I'm still getting 50% of my botted
accounts through.

Sure you can add more, but how many can you add before users get upset about
doing the same thing over and over again? Three? Four? At four times I'm still
looking at a 6% chance of getting an account created if I just select
randomly. That's plenty.

Suggestions to use things that humans can easily distinguish but computers
can't as captchas come up often. However, being only human readable isn't the
only requirement for a captcha - another requirement is that it can't be
computer guessable. If a computer can guess correctly with a high (>1%) chance
of success, then the captcha is pointless.

~~~
stinky613
Oh I'm not advocating that this actually being used as a captcha. Though, as a
thought experiment, I think it would be more effective if you had, say, eight
gifs. Instead of an either-or choice you could ask the user to choose all that
match a given condition.

I had a teacher who employed "multiple multiple choice" questions on his
exams. The question would have some number of choices (e.g. a,b,c,d,e) and you
had to choose the correct answers. These questions were tricky because the
answer choices could all be wrong (meaning you select none of the answer
choices), could all be correct, and any combination of the answers could be
correct. It made guessing go from a 1 in 5 situation to 1 in 32. I was not a
fan.

------
sesqu
I had severe lag issues. Probably needs much smaller assets, perhaps HTML 5
video, and protection against double-clicks.

------
lcasela
That is a horrible website design. Also the gifs slow down my computer. It
would be nice if they played when I hovered over them.

~~~
sfeng
I completely disagree. The whole point is to see the gifs.

------
adamb_
Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 429 (Too Many
Requests)

~~~
isTravis
Yikes - sorry about that. Seems to be back up now - are you getting the 429 on
refresh?

~~~
adamb_
Still getting 429. nbd (this is standard HN fare) I'll check it out in 10.

~~~
isTravis
Doh' \- a check showed that we were "load balancing" across all of 1 port.
Pulled from the wrong git branch on one of our updates apparently -_-. Running
through many more node instances now - hope it's up for you. Thanks for
pointing it out.

